# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Նավթի արտահոսքը Մեքսիկական ծոցում. ավելին, քան թվում է

## Rhayader

Նախնական աղբյուրը՝ այստեղ:
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ պանիկայի մեջ ընկնելու, այսուայնկողմ վազելու ու «մենք բոլորս շուտով մահանալու ենք» գոռալու ժամանակն է, ապա նա ավելի քան ճիշտ է:
Մարդկային ագահության արժանի վարձատրությունը.




*Իրադարձությունների զարգացումը*
*Հունիսի 30* օդաչուն օդից պատկերում է նավթի արտահոսքը, հակառակ գնալով BP կազմակերպության կանոններին ու ցույց տալով շատ բաներ, որ BP-ն կնախընտրեր չհրապարակել: Վայելեք:


Նավթ, նորից նավթ, ու էլի նավթ: Տասնյակ սատկած կետեր ու դելֆիններ:
Աղբյուրը:
*Հուլիսի 4* NATO-ն հրամայում է Ծովածոցի մոտակայքում գտնվող իր բոլոր օբյեկտները տեղափոխել 100 կմ երկրի խորքը:
Աղբյուրը:
*Հուլիսի 5* Նախնական տվյալներով օրեկան արտահոսքը Ծովածոց, որ առաջացել էր նավթային պլատֆորմի պայթյունից, 1,000 բարրել էր: Յոթանասուն օր անց հայտնի է դառնում, որ իրական արտահոսքը մոտ հարյուր անգամ ավել էր:
ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը կասեցրել է լրագրողների ու լուսանկարիչների մուտքն աղետի գոտի, ավելին՝ այնտեղ այլևս չեն գործում պրեսսայի ազատությունն ապահովող օրենքները: Անվտանգության 65 ոտնաչափանոց գիծը խախտողներին սպառնում է տուգանք ու բանտարկություն:
Ի՞նչ է թաքցնում ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը:
Աղբյուրը:
*Հուլիսի 7* Ալեքս Ջոունսն ու Վեյն Մեդսենը խոսում են առափնյա նահանգների ռազմական օկուպացիայի ու էվակուացիայի մասին, մաս երկրորդ.


*Հուլիսի 7* Գուգլի քարտեզի վրա Ֆլորիդայի Ջեքսոնվիլի թռիչքուղուց անհետանում են ՄԱԿ-ի հազարավոր ինքնաթիռներ:



(շարունակելի)

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:03 ----------

*Հուլիսի 8* 2400 կանադացի զինվորներ ու էլի 1000 հատուկ նշանակության ոստիկաններ մոբիլիզացվում են ու տեղափոխվում աղետի գոտի:
Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 8* CNN: BP-ն ստում է, COREXIT 9500 դիսպերսանտի (նավթի ցնդումն արագեցնող նյութ) կիրառումը չի պակասեցվել: Նավթը հսկայական քանակներով ցնդում է մթնոլորտ:



*Հուլիսի 9* թթվածնազուրկ ջրի «մեռյալ զոնա», Նյու Ջերսի նահանգի չափսի, հայտնաբերվում է Միսիսիպիի ու Ալաբամայի ափերի մոտ:
Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 9* ԱՄՆ ռազմածովային նավատորմի (ոչ թե առափնյա ծառայության) 46 ռազմանավել մեկնում են... Կոստա-Ռիկա՝ պայքարելու թմրաբիզնեսի դեմ: Հավատու՞մ եք:
Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 13* Էվակուացիան անհրաժեշտ է: Նորությունների թողարկում դեպքերի վայրերից:



---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:22 ----------

*Հուլիսի 14* The IntelHub: Գրեգ Էվենսոնն ու Ա. Ս. Գրիֆֆիթը ռադիոյով, աղետի 86-րդ օրը:
Մաս 1. Էվակուացիա Ծովածոցի նահանգներից ու տնտեսական անկում: Պետական մարմինները չեն բացահայտում Ծովածոցի շրջանում թունավոր նյութերի առկայության փաստը: Եթե մարդիկ չլքեն տարածքը, մի քանի տարի էլ չեն ապրի:


Մաս 2. Ամեն ինչ, որ ասում է BP-ն, սուտ է: BP-ն ցուցադրում է լրիվ ուրիշ հորատանցք, ոչ այն, որտեղից դուրս է գալիս նավթի ու մեթանի մեծ մասը:


Մաս 3. Օդում թունավոր գազերի պարունակության քննարկում:



*Հուլիսի 14.* Հարավային Լուիզիանայում՝ Նոր Օռլեանի արվարձաններում, հայտնվել են անհերքելի տվյալներ, որ բլոկ-պոստեր են կառուցում: Մի կին հեռախոսով պնդում էր, որ «սա ավելի շատ Աֆղանստան է հիշեցնում»: Բոլոր ընկերությունները, որոնք զբաղվում են կահույքի տեղափոխմամբ, զբաղված են: Մարդիկ լքում են տարածքները ինքնուրույն, նրանց ոչ ոք դեռ չի փորձում կասեցնել: Ցանկացած դեպքում, կամ սպասվում է մասսայական էվակուացիա, կամ դիակների մասսայական հանում ու պանիկայի դադարեցում: Դեռ չկա այս զանգերը հաստատող վիդեոնյութ:
Աղբյուրը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:35 ----------

*Հուլիսի 15* Ծովածոցի բնակիչները կասկածում են BP-ի զեկույցների ճշմարտացիությանը Մեքսիկական ծոցում նավթի արտահոսքի մասին (CBS):
Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 15* Mass Evacuation Bus՝ ավտոբուս, նախատեսված մասսայական էվակուացիայի համար.



*Հուլիսի 17* նավթահանության վետերան Մետ Սայմոնսը King World News հաղորդմամբ հայտարարում է. էվակուացեք ու անհապաղ.



*Հուլիսի 19* Ազգային գվարդիան պայքարում է աղտոտման դեմ: Պրակտիկ գովազդային տեսահոլովակ.



*Հուլիսի 21* Ֆլորիդան պատրաստվում է նախափոթորկային էվակուացիայի.

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), Hda (27.07.2010), helium (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010), REAL_ist (26.07.2010), Yevuk (26.07.2010), Դատարկություն (26.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ ի՞նչ տեսք ունի այս ամենը: Ահա թե ինչ տեսք ունի, նույնիսկ ժպտում է: Մեռածի ժպիտով.


*Հուլիսի 8* տարօրինակ ֆենոմեն, որ տեսանելի է մայրամուտից հետո: Երկնքի լրիվ սև կեսը փոխարինվում է կարմիր երկնքով.



*Հուլիսի 9* եռօրյա անձրևից հետո Հարավային Ֆլորիդայի բուսականությունը գործնականում մահանում է.



*Հուլիսի 9* թթվային անձրևն արդեն Նյու-Յորքու՞մ է.



*Հուլիսի 11* կիսակենդան կոկորդիլոսը, լրիվ նավթով ծածկված, ափ է դուրս գալիս.



*Հուլիսի 12* մի շաբաթ անց Տեխասում մահացան ծառերը.



*Հուլիսի 12* Լուիզիանա. առափնյա ամբողջ բուսականությունն ու ափ շպրտված ոստրեները մահացած են.



*Հուլիսի 13* Մայամիի տոքսիկ անձրևի արդյունքները: Եթե ընթացքը շարունակվի, Ֆլորիդան ու ամբողջ առափնյա շրջանը կմահանան կես տարուց.



---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  04:04 ----------

*Հուլիսի 15* թունավոր անձրևի հետևանքները Այովայում, Դևենպորտում (250 կիլոմետր Չիկագոյից ու 800 կիլոմետր Մեքսիկական ծոցից հեռու).



*Հուլիսի 15* էլի վառված, մահացող բույսեր Ֆլորիդայում.








Աղբյուրը:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), helium (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010), REAL_ist (26.07.2010), Yevuk (26.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

*Հուլիսի 16* Լոնգ Բիչ, Միսիսիպի. սատկած մեդուզաների գաղութներ են քշվում ափ.



*Հուլիսի 18* Այովայի թունավոր անձրևի հետևանքները (շարունակություն).



*Հուլիսի 20* A.C. Griffith + Greg Evensson. «Մենք անցել ենք վերադարձի կետը».



*Հուլիսի 20* Լուիզիանայում ճայերը նավթ են ծրտում.



Ծովային հոսանքների քարտեզը.


Որից հետևում է, որ նավթը կտարածվի ամբողջ Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսում: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք կարմիր օղակին. Դա Գոլֆսթրիմի մերձարևադարձային շրջապտույտն է: Այսինքն՝ նավթը, որ մակերևույթ դուրս չի գա, կքաշի սլաքներով: Իսկ ճանապարհին այն անընդհատ մակերևույթ դուրս կգա:

*Հուլիսի 5* նավթն արդեն Տեխասի ափերին է.



*Հուլիսի 5* նավթի տարբեր չափսերի կուտակումներ Տեխաս նահանգի Գալվեսոն քաղաքի ափերին:
Աղբյուրը:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), helium (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010), Yellow Raven (26.07.2010), Դատարկություն (26.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.07.2010)

----------


## ministr

Էս վերջերս բա չփակեցին էդ անցքը? Չնայած ասում էին էլի ինչ որ հեղուկա դուրս գալիս..

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս վերջերս բա չփակեցին էդ անցքը? Չնայած ասում էին էլի ինչ որ հեղուկա դուրս գալիս..


Հեսա կանդրադառնամ դրան: Պարզապես արդեն դուրս եկած նավթը կատաստրոֆիկ քանակների ա հասել, ու էդ տարածքը երկրաշարժավտանգ ա (Միսիսիպիի ճեղքվածքի մեջ ա, գեոսինկլինարային գոտում):

*Հուլիսի 7* Օրմոնդ Բիչ, Դեյթոնա, Ֆլորիդա: Ատլանտիկ ափ: Նավթային կուտակումներ ծովափին, Ջորջիայի ատլանտիկ ափից հարյուր մղոնի վրա:
Աղբյուրը

*Հուլիսի 8* Նավթի ու մազութի խնձորի չափսի կտորներ են ափ շպրտվում Քրեսենթ բիչ, Սեյնթ Օգուսթին բիչ ատլանտյան ափերին, 60 մղոն Ջորջիայից:


Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 10* Մերիլենդում (Վիրջինիայից հյուսիս, Նյու Ջերսիից հարավ) ափ է շպրտել սատկած կետ: Եթե Գոլֆսթրիմը նրան այնտեղ է հասցրել, ապա 2-3 ամսից թունավոր ջրերը կհասնեն Մուրմանսկ:



*Հուլիսի 16* Գոլֆսթրիմի հոսանքների խախտումն արդեն ակնհայտ է: Դեռևս միայն Մեքսիկական ծոցի ներսում: Անհայտ է, թե ինչպես այն կազդի հիմնական Գոլֆսթրիմի վրա: Հիմա դիտարկվում է անընդհատ հոսքի ճեղքում, ծովածոցում նավթի արտահոսքի պատճառով հոսանքը ցիկլի մեջ է ընկել ու օղակ է տալիս, տաքացնելով ինքն իրեն, իսկ Ատլանտյան օվկիանոս ու հիմնական Գոլֆսթրիմ զգալիորեն քիչ տաք ջուր է ընկննում: Սա լավ տեսանելի է քարտեզների վրա:

Թունավոր անձրևներ ամբողջ ԱՄՆ արևելքով.



*Հուլիսի 10* թունավոր նյութերի քանակը անձրևաջրի մեջ 150 անգամ գերազանցում է ձկան համար մահացու չափաբաժինը: Հետևաբար, այն շրջաններում, որտեղ անձրև կգա, փոքր ջրամբարների ձկները կսատկեն:

*Հուլիսի 10* Նավթ Նյու Ջերսիի ափերի մոտ: Մազութի հարյուրավոր կտորներ.


Աղբյուրը (լիքը նկարներով, քարտեզներով ու տեսանյութերով):

*Հուլիսի 13* ինչպես և կանխատեսվում էր, նավթային անձրևը սպանում է ձկներին Հյուսիսային Դակոտայում ու Կանադայում.






*Հուլիսի 14* նավթը հասել է մեքսիկական Յուկատան թերակղզուն, գործնականում կտրել-անցել ամբողջ ծովածոցը ու, համաձայն հոսանքների քարտեզի, կթեքվի ու կուղղվի Կուբայի երկայնքով:
Աղբյուրը:

*Հուլիսի 17* թունավոր անձրևներն արդեն Գերմա՞նիայում են: Դժվար թե սա կապ ունենա նավթի հետ, երևի իրենց սեփական նավթային գործարաններից մեկն է պայթել, չէ՞.



*Հուլիսի 17* Մեծ Բրիտանիայում էլ է տերևների հետ նույն բանը տեղի ունենում: Երևի եվրոպական քիմիական գործարանները հաճախակի պայթելու սովորություն ունեն.



---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:21 ----------

*Հուլիսի 17* ջրափոսի մեջ լցված բենզին տեսե՞լ եք.

Նավթն արդեն Մեքսիկայի ողջ առափնյա շրջանում է, ինչպես նաև Կուբայում ու Ֆլորիդայի Քեյզ գեղատեսիլ կղզիներում:

*Հուլիսի 18* թունավոր անձրև է եկել Կենտուկիում: Տերևների հետ՝ նույն զիբիլը.



*Հուլիսի 9* հիմա թունավոր անձրևը գալիս է Օհայոյում: Այսինքն՝ համեմատած ծովածոցից հեռավորության հետ, մինչև Տորոնտո ու Նյու Յորք քիչ է մնացել.



*Հուլիսի 20* Գալֆփորթ քաղաքի մոտ, Միսիսիպի նահանգ, միլիոնավոր սատկած ձգներ է ափ շպրտել: Մարդիկ փախնում են հոտից.
http://www.wlox.com/global/story.asp?s=12832436

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), EgoBrain (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010), REAL_ist (26.07.2010), Yevuk (26.07.2010), Դատարկություն (26.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ուղղակի սարսափելի է,բնաության մեջ ոչ մի բան անհետեւանք չի մնում,նա անպայման կպատժի ու արդեն սկսում է պատժել,կարծես 2012 թվականը արդեն արագ տեմպերով մոտենում է աաաաաաաաա  :Diablo:  :Goblin:  :Shok:

----------

Rhayader (26.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ինձ թվում ա էտ 2012 - ը ստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Սա ի՞նչ էր  :Shok:  : Այլ բան է օրական լսել նորությունները, որոնք նույնիսկ այսքան տվյալներ չեն հաղորդում, մեկ այլ բան է, այսքան նյութ այսպիսի հերթականությամբ տեղադրած կարդալը ու նայելը… Մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ էսքան ժամանակ "Էշի ականջում քնած եմ եղել": Ուղղակի սարսափոլի է: 
Rhayader շնորհակալություն նյութերի համար…

----------

EgoBrain (26.07.2010), Inana (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010), Rhayader (26.07.2010), Yellow Raven (26.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սա ի՞նչ էր  : Այլ բան է օրական լսել նորությունները, որոնք նույնիսկ այսքան տվյալներ չեն հաղորդում, մեկ այլ բան է, այսքան նյութ այսպիսի հերթականությամբ տեղադրած կարդալը ու նայելը… Մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ էսքան ժամանակ "Էշի ականջում քնած եմ եղել": Ուղղակի սարսափոլի է: 
> Rhayader շնորհակալություն նյութերի համար…


BP-ն, որն աշխարհի ամենամեծ ընկերություններից մեկն է, ամեն ինչ անում էր, ինֆորմացիան թաքցնելու համար: Նույնիսկ Գուգլից ու փնտրման այլ համակարգերից հղումներ էին գնում, որ պատկերը ներկայացնեին «ինչպես է BP-ն օգնում մաքրել աղետի հետևանքները» տեսանկյունից: Այնինչ իրականում ամբողջը, նույնիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալներով, նրանց ոչ կոմպետենտության հետևանքն էր:

Մի քիչ ազատվեմ՝ մի քանի բան էլ կգրեմ արտանետված նավթի, մեթանի ու այլ նյութերի քանակի մասին, որ պատկերացնեք ստորգետնյա քարանձավի չափսերը, որը ծակել են այդ ապուշները: Ու՝ մի մոռացեք Հաիթիում վերջերս տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժի մասին, ինչը ևս մեկ անգամ հուշում է, որ ինչ bullheading-ով ու կափարիչով էլ փակեն հորատանցքը, շրջանը երկրաբանորեն անկայուն է, ու նրանք գիտեին դրա մասին:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (26.07.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Հնարավոր է կանգնեցնել այս արտահոսքը, ուղղակի նավթը չեն ուզում կորցնել, թե՞ իրոք չեն կարող: Դե պարզ ա, որ ԲՊ-ն կթաքցներ ամեն ձևի, բայց իրականում, չե՞ն կարող, թե՞ չեն ուզում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հարցն էն ա, որ իրենց չարաշահումների պատճառով ա առաջացել վթարը, իսկ հիմա էլ՝ կանգնեցնելը հսկայական գումարներ ու ուժեր ա պահանջում
մյուս կողմից էլ՝ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ էդ մասշտաբների արտահոսք չկարողանան կանգնեցնել։ 

Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ երկու տեսակի ա լինում աղտոտումը՝ մակերևույթային եւ երբ նստում ա հատակին։ Առաջինի դեպքում դեռ ինչ–որ բան անել հնարավոր ա, բայց եթե նստի օվկիանոսի հատակին էլ այնտեղի կենդանիներին ու բույսերին փրկել հնարավոր չի... Իսկ էս դեպքում... էն մասշտաբների ա հասել, որ արդեն ամբողջ Երկրի աղտոտման մասին ա խոսքը գնում...
Համ չեն ուզել, համ չեն կարողացել

 :Sad:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), EgoBrain (26.07.2010), Rhayader (26.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Հնարավոր է կանգնեցնել այս արտահոսքը, ուղղակի նավթը չեն ուզում կորցնել, թե՞ իրոք չեն կարող: Դե պարզ ա, որ ԲՊ-ն կթաքցներ ամեն ձևի, բայց իրականում, չե՞ն կարող, թե՞ չեն ուզում:


Վերևի հղումներում նշվում է հնարավոր տարբերակներից մի քանիսը.
1. Ոչ կոմպետենտություն
Միգուցե կառավարությունը փորձում է պաշտպանել BP-ն ու իրենք իրենց ոչ կոմպետենտ երևալուց: Եթե նրանք խոստովանեն, որ այսքան ժամանակ ի վիճակի չէին արտահոսքը փակել, մոտակա ընտրություններին Օբաման շահավետ լույսի տակ չի երևա ու դեմոկրատներին դա ձեռնտու չի:
2. Չարամիտ Նպատակ
Օբաման կարող է ցանկանալ, որ աղետն առավելագույն վնաս հասցնի ու նա հնարավորություն ունենա ավելի մեծամասշտաբ քաղաքական որոշումներ ընդունել այդ ուղղությամբ
3. Ավելի Մեծ Վտանգ
Վերջին բացատրությունն ամենահավանականն է: Միգուցե պատճառը, թե ինչու են մաքրման փորձերն անհաջողության մատնվում, այն պատճառով է, որ մաքրումն առաջնային նպատակ չի ընդհանրապես: Կատարվածը Կարող է շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ճգնաժամի պատճառ դարձած լինել, քան նավթի արտահոսքը: Մենք հիմա գիտենք, որ նավթն արտահոսում է ոչ թե պատռված նավթատարից, այլ օվկիանոսի հատակից (ահա թե ինչու է bullheading իրականացվել), BP-ն կարող է ստորջրյա նավթային հրաբխի կարգի բան կամ տեկտոնական շերտերի տեղաշարժ առաջացրած լինել, ու հիմա պետությունը փորձում է կասեցնել պանիկան:

----------

E-la Via (26.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2010), Ուրվական (26.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (26.07.2010)

----------


## pispers

Ես մի պահ պատկերացնում եմ, թե Արևմուտքը հանձինս Ստիպակ Տան ինչ լուտանքներ կթափեին արևելյան որոշ պետությունների, եթե այս ամենը նրանց կողմից իրականացված սխալ մենեջմենտի կամ քաղաքականության հետևանք լիներ: Էլի կթարմացնեին հին վերքերը, աշխարհը կբաժանեին ՍԵՎ ու ՍՏԻՊԱԿԻ, կվերածնվեր Կիսինջերական պռոպագանդան: 
Ուղղակի ապշած եմ վերջին ամիսներին եվրոպական մամուլի մատուցած հեզ ու խոնարհ, պռոմամերիկյան լրատվության վրա: Դե հասկանում եմ, որ ԽՈՏ են ուտում, բայց դե մարդը մի քիչ ել ՄԱՐԴ պիտի մնա էլի: Ռուսաստանի ագենտների դեպքի հետ կապված, բոլորը ձեն–ձենի էին տվել: Բա դե հայ–հուրույ, ռուսները հին մեթոդներով են Արևմուտքի հետ համագործակցում: Սկսեցին, հին պատմությունները ջրի երես հանել: Ինչքան Սովետի ժամանակից մնացած ագենտ կար, նորովի վերապրեց իր անցյալն, ու մեկ շաբաթ շարունակ հեռուստաաստղ զգաց իրեն: Բայց երբ երկրագնդի էկոհամակարգը վտանգի առաջ է կանգնած, և մեղավորն էլ իրենց համայն «Սև հրեշտակն» է, ուրեմն պիտի խուսափել էքսպրեսիվ մեկնաբանություններից: Այսպիսին է արևմտյան դեմոկրատիան...

----------


## ministr

Մեկ էլ զարմանում եմ թե ինչի են ամեն ինչ թողել BP-ի հույսին? Վերջիվերջո փոքր աղետ չի: Մի քանի երկրով միանան էդ հարցը լուծեն հետո հաշիվը դեմ կտան BP-ին, քանի որ էդ կազմակերպությունը չի կարողանում հարցը լուծել:

----------

Ֆրեյա (27.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեկ էլ զարմանում եմ թե ինչի են ամեն ինչ թողել BP-ի հույսին? Վերջիվերջո փոքր աղետ չի: Մի քանի երկրով միանան էդ հարցը լուծեն հետո հաշիվը դեմ կտան BP-ին, քանի որ էդ կազմակերպությունը չի կարողանում հարցը լուծել:


Մի քանի երկրներ ուղարկել են օգնություն նավերի տեսքով: Բայց հարցը կայանում ա նրանում, որ նավերի օգնությունը կայանում ա նավթը ջրից քաշելու ու տեղափոխելու մեջ, ինչն իրա հերթին մտնում ա նավթահանության յուրիզդիկցիայի տակ: Իսկ ԱՄՆ օրենքներն արգելում են ոչ ամերիկյան նավերին նավթահանությամբ զբաղվել ԱՄՆ ափից 50 կիլոմետրից ավելի մոտիկ:

----------


## ministr

> Մի քանի երկրներ ուղարկել են օգնություն նավերի տեսքով: Բայց հարցը կայանում ա նրանում, որ նավերի օգնությունը կայանում ա նավթը ջրից քաշելու ու տեղափոխելու մեջ, ինչն իրա հերթին մտնում ա նավթահանության յուրիզդիկցիայի տակ: Իսկ ԱՄՆ օրենքներն արգելում են ոչ ամերիկյան նավերին նավթահանությամբ զբաղվել ԱՄՆ ափից 50 կիլոմետրից ավելի մոտիկ:


Հերթական տավար օրենքը... Ոչինչ որ ափերին նավթա մեղմորեն ծփում` օրորելով ձկների և թռչունների անկենդան մարմինները...

----------


## Sagittarius

մի հետքարքիր հոդված գտա այստեղ, որը որոշակիորեն կարող է առընչվել այս թեմային.

----------

